
Arizona Republicans Want to Prosecute Protesters the Same Way They Do Terrorists - electic
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/arizona-bill-protesters-racketeering_us_58af3692e4b060480e05e81d?b6zy7rzbvqqudte29&
======
alexandercrohde
This seems like linkbait to me. My understanding after looking at the document
is that the heart of the issue is whether organizers of protests that lead to
destruction of property should be liable for that destruction of property.

Maybe I'm missing something, so if so, can somebody explain to me what purpose
"the Same Way They Do Terrorists" serves in the title of this post other than
draw a very emotional association?

------
dmode
This is why donations to ACLU are important. Also, Republicans are clearly
misreading their "mandate". Trump won by a mere 70k votes in EC, but lost by 3
mn votes. They are in for a rude awakening. And not to mention that laws like
this can be turned into its head when the opposition gains power.

------
gozur88
Protesting and rioting are not the same thing.

